# Automobiles.



## Huggy (12 Dec 2004)

Automobiles.

Kind of a simple question, but.  When enlisting as a Reg. (full time sort of deal) what do you with items at home?  Such as a car. Do you required your own automobile while in basic or for that madder in any part?  Are you better off just to sell it or take it off insurance and let it rot?


----------



## chrisf (12 Dec 2004)

Are you single? And is it a good car?


----------



## Huggy (12 Dec 2004)

I'm single and it is a 1986 Ford Tempo 2.3L it a good car to get you around town but it is in no way a head turner  ;D   that might be part of the reason I'm single


----------



## Sundborg (12 Dec 2004)

No you do not need a car at basic.  Depending on whether you live close to St-Jean or not will  decide if you drive your car there or not.


----------



## chrisf (12 Dec 2004)

Put it in storage. I'd say sell it and buy a new one with your cash earned during basic, but if you happen to drop out of basic, you would have sold it for nothing.


----------



## Huggy (13 Dec 2004)

ok... lets Assume I'm in the army as a lifer. join as a Reg. and once I'm in falling out of basic is not a option :threat:
I have had some people tell me and have also read on the web + in the http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/recruits/ralliement/index_e.asp
That you store items with family and in a storage place. Now this brings up the questions of what real use do you have with this items.
Cars
Crap loads of clothing
Mis. items (computers, CD's, radios, etc)
Do you really ever come home to pick this stuff up or whatever?

This questions sound more Complicated on the screen.  :-X


----------



## Scott (13 Dec 2004)

Any time I left home for training or ex's or whatever I took two pair of Civvy clothing on my ruck and if I was allowed to have more than just the ruck I would bring a civvy bag with a couple more changes of clothes so that I could doll myself up for the ladies. While on Basic and my QL3 we were required to have one set of civvy clothes hung in a locker for inspection.


----------



## chrisf (13 Dec 2004)

Huggy said:
			
		

> ok... lets Assume I'm in the army as a lifer. join as a Reg. and once I'm in falling out of basic is not a option :threat:
> I have had some people tell me and have also read on the web + in the http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/recruits/ralliement/index_e.asp
> That you store items with family and in a storage place. Now this brings up the questions of what real use do you have with this items.
> Cars
> ...



Have it shipped or pick it up after basic training. Post basic training life is vastly different then basic training... just because you're not allowed to have these things during basic training means doesn't mean you're never allowed to have them again... garrison life is rather different then being on course.


----------



## Huggy (13 Dec 2004)

ok, how so?.... do they set up with a place to live and can bring all your stuff there? 


Not you move around alot??
nothing wrong with that but less "stuff" the better I would think?


----------



## brin11 (13 Dec 2004)

When you get to your first posting the military will pay to have your personal affects moved to your current place of residence.  Whether that is the shacks or a civilian house/apartment is up to you and the military to decide.  Obviously, if you're living in the shacks you can't bring a houseload of furniture there.  Each time you are posted the military will pay to move your affects to your new posting so you can have whatever you want, you don't have to keep things "light" (depending on where you live again).

As for right now, if you can keep your stuff/car where it is I recommend doing so.  You can decide whether you want to buy a new car, sell the old one, etc. after your initial training.  Don't make big decisions about this before hand unless your stuff will be out on the street otherwise.


----------



## Huggy (13 Dec 2004)

Thanks for the insight.  

out on the street my just happen, not sure how the old man is going to take me leaving college.  :'(   
thats a new topic and a new place.


----------



## McAllister (15 Dec 2004)

What about parking? If they have a parking lot I could use, could I leave my car there for the duration of BMQ and would it be somewhat safe?


----------



## Huggy (15 Dec 2004)

They do have a parking lot, but its has limited space and I think you need special permisstion to take your car, its outlined in the 
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/recruits/ralliement/index_e.asp


----------



## sirmckinnon (19 Dec 2004)

seriousally,,, take your car, you NEVER KNOW, it dosent matterwhat it looks like, it will be cheeper than taking cabs on the weekends,,, its sweet freedom.. trust me, i just came from there

oh ya and it sets u apart from the other suckers... ahhhhh women...... weekends,,,,,  comfort inn st.jean


----------

